# Computer Terms



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

I had to shop a jpg file to upload it here.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to wait for 30 seconds before posting Again.

Kaith you did that just because fo me right??

Here goes Number 2


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 3


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 4


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 5


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 6


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 7


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 8


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 9


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 10

I think 16 more to go


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 11


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 12


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 13


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 14


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 15


Just for DOT!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 16


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 17


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 18


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 19


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 20


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 21


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 22
:shrug:

Just for Gou!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 23


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 24


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 25


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Number 26 and the last one


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Number 15
> 
> 
> Just for DOT! *



Hey!!!  I resemble that remark!!!

Where'd you get my picture?  That's me whit me furveret Shawt Gun!!   

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

Dot,

The unfortunate thing is that if Gou updated his computer to that refereced here, it would still be an improvement over his existing system.

  

Did I say that? 

Rich


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 4, 2003)

A term many PC techs are familiar with:

P.E.B.C.A.K.

Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard 

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *A term many PC techs are familiar with:
> 
> P.E.B.C.A.K.
> ...



Yes, that and "I Dee Ten Tee" errors.   *ID10T*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Dot,
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that if Gou updated his computer to that refereced here, it would still be an improvement over his existing system.
> ...





HEY!!!!   Don't go Dis'in the Duct Tape Special.  It's a Wonder .....





Wonder its still working that is!!!!    :rofl: 

hee hee  

Dot


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey Rich that was pretty good, kept me entertained...:boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *   Hey Rich that was pretty good, kept me entertained...:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: *





I am glad you enjoyed it.

I just wanted to share a smile or two.


----------

